# ARK Server Vorstellung Sammelthread



## Kemsyth (8. Juli 2015)

_*Hallo zusammen!
 *
Hoffe erstmal das ich hier im richtigen Bereich im Forum bin, sonst bitte verschieben, danke schonmals in dem Fall  
 
Möchte euch unseren ARK: Survival Evolved Gameserver vorstellen, doch der eine oder andere Mag gar nicht wissen was es ist darum hier ein kleiner Beitrag zunächst.
 
*ARK: Survival Evolved* basiert zwar nicht direkt auf dem Buch von Michael Crichton, verfolgt aber einen vergleichbaren Ansatz. Ihr übernehmt im neu angekündigten Titel die Rolle von modernen Jägern in einem Land voller Dinosaurier, die ihr sogar zähmen und reiten könnt. Der neue Titel lässt sich also am ehesten als Jurassic Park in einer offenen Spielwelt samt PvP-Inhalten umschreiben.
Studio Wildcard entwickelt *ARK: Survival Evolved* derzeit für PC, Mac, Linux, PS4 und Xbox One. Eine persistente Spielwelt, zehntausende KI-Entitäten in der Spielwelt, eine komplett zerstörbare Umgebungen und der Multiplayer-Modus in der riesigen Spielwelt sollen ebenfalls Features des Spiels sein. Zum Start des Titels sollen über 60 verschiedene Spezies im Spiel vertreten sein. Im Rahmen des Ökosystems des Titels bewegen sich diese frei durch die Welt und sich sogar gegenseitig verspeisen._
*(VON Gameswelt.de)*

 

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FW9vsrPWujI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

*Steamlink;: http://store.steampowered.com/app/346110*

 

 

*Ja Early Access Games haben ned den besten Ruf, aber hin und wieder findet man eine Perle *

*Eigentlich tägliche Updates, teilweise auch mehrmals. Und wer Dinos mag wird es lieben!*

 

 

 

*Zum Server:*

*Langsam kommt Ihr zu euch, sofort spürt ihr diese grässliche Hitze, und den Sand unter euren Fingern, das laute "brechen" von den Wellen. Langsam öffnet Ihr eure Augen, euer Blick verschwommen, ein grosses Triceratops stampft in eure Richtung, Ihr seid auf einer  Insel gestrandet allem anschein nach.*

*Langsam und voller Schmerz versucht Ihr euch langsam aufzurichten, dabei fällt euch eine Art Implantat an eurem Arm auf, es juckt und brennt....euer Kopf beginnt stark zu dröhnen, ihr solltet erst einmal alles verdauen und euch einen sicheren Platz suchen und erstmal klar im Kopf werden. Das alles scheint wie ein schlechter Traum.....*
 
*[GER] Stomping Island*
*Der **ARK: Survival Evolved **Server "Stomping Island wurde heute ins Leben gerufen.*
*PvE (Nach Rücksprache mit den Spielern auch gerne mal ein PvP Event in der Woche.)*
*Guter PING , Keine Serverlags. Hohe Performance *
*Viele Events in Planung (Rennen, Arenaevents etc.)*
*Deutsch/Englischsparchiges Adminteam.*
*Doppelte Erfahrung in der ersten Woche.*
*Automatisches Updatesystem (Nach kurzem Test.)*
*Strukturen bleiben länger erhalten.*
*Leicht angepasster Schwierigkeitsgrad was Dinos betrifft,  Teilweise höheres Level, also auch zäher. aufpassen!*
*KEIN Charakterdownload*
 
*Wollen euch ein möglichst gutes Spielerlebnis bieten was die Performance betrifft. Den Schlamassel auf den offiziellen Servern ist den meisten wohl bekannt, die mal auf einem waren.*
*Würden uns über euren Besuch freuen und wünschen euch viel Spass und einen angenehmen Sommer!*
 
*[GER] Stomping Island*
*IP : 85.131.148.239:27015*
*VERSION 184.0 (Stand 8.7.2015)*
*Aktuelle Karte: Theisland*


----------



## Lt-Psych (20. August 2015)

Hallo lieber ARKler und Dino Freunde !

 

Das German-Knights Team Präsentieren hier ihren ARK Fun Server.

Fun steht dafür das ihr nicht lästig lange Zähmen müsst oder stundenlang euren Charakter leveln müsst, geschweige denn Farmen wie ein China-Farmer, Nein ihr könnt alles innerhalb kurzer zeit erreichen.

 

Die Atmosphäre ist sehr neutral und es wird nicht vorkommen das euch jemand Raidet wenn ihr nicht Online seit, bei uns steht der Focus im End Game PVP, von Angesicht zu Angesicht werden PVP Kämpfe ausgetragen da jeder Hans und Franz jemanden Raiden kann wer der andere offline ist.

 

Natürlich könnt ihr euch auch aus dem PVP raus halten und ihr werdet dann auch raus gelassen, dazu müsst ihr nur erwähnen das ihr einfach nur PvE spielen wollt wir sind da sehr tolerant und akzeptieren es zu 90% auf dem Server, ja es gibt immer schwarze Schafe aber die haben bei uns nicht viel zu lachen.

 

Wenn du Bock hast auf einen Coolen netten Server mit ein paar Lustigen Kerlen und lust hast ein wenig zu entspannen mit kleinen lustigen Raufereien dann zieh zu das du schnell auf denn Server gehst und mit Bekloppten German-Knights ne lustige runde ARK Spielst.

 

 

Server Infos:

40 Slots ( Bei bedarf auch mehr )

4x EXP

6x Taiming

4x Havest

Player Location ON

Crosshair OFF

​

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eldariona (4. Oktober 2015)

Hallo liebe Community!

Der PVE Server Ark: Survival Evovled by Nightbane​ sucht noch Mitspieler. Wir sind derzeit mit 4 Mann auf dem Server (alle ü 30) und hätten großes interesse daran mehr Mitspieler zu bekommen, mit denen man zusammen in Dungeons oder gar Bosse erforschen kann. Wir sind derzeit mit 2 Tribes unterwegs, quatschen im Teamspeak zusammen oder helfen uns auch mal so untereinander.

Eckdaten zu dem Server

xp = 3
Taming = 3
PVE = 1
Friendlyfire = 1
45 min Tag und 15 min Nacht

IP: 176.57.171.227:7777​


Wir freuen uns auf Zuwachs und ein gepflegtes Miteinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Mürzmaster (13. November 2015)

Hallo Leute !

 

 

Ich nutze hier mal die Gelegenheit um euch meinen neuen ARK Server vorzustellen:

 

 

- PVE/PVP

- 3x schneller tamen

- 3x schnelleres leveln

 

Weitgehend soll der Server Regelfrei bleiben d.h. ihr lebt schafft eure eigenen, jedoch wird auf die fairness geachtet.

Geplant sind Events mit Ausrüstungsbelohnungen unter anerem wenn etwas Leben auf dem Server herrscht.

 

Publicserver 32 Slots
ARK: Survival Evolved / TheIsland
85.131.174.116:27015
inquisition.nitrado.at

Teamspeak 2 + 3 Voice
ts60.nitrado.net:12600
10 Slots

 

Würd mich freuen wenn ihr mal reinschaut_ und viel spaß wünsch ich euch, vlt bis später !_

 

 

LG


----------



## Xergart (18. November 2015)

Hallo Mürzmaster,

 

wie viele Leute sind denn so im Schnitt zur Hauptzeit (ab 18h in der Woche) bzw. am Wochenende Online.

Wie definierst du Fairness und wie sollen die Events mit den Ausrüstungsbelohnungen aussehen bzw. welche Belohungen schweben dir vor?

 

Dann die üblichen Fragen:

Max. Lvl Chars / Dinos:

max Bonus lvl. Dinos:

Mit oder Ohne Kords/Mapanzeige:

Hardcore oder normal Server

Friendlyfire an:

Effektivität von Flugsauriern: Komplett, nur bei un/gezähmten oder aus

Resourcenabbau: einfach oder erhöht?

Drachen beschwören: Normal oder Admin?

Welche Mods sind an/geplant:

Ansicht: Nur Ego, 3. Person oder beides?

 

Und die wichtigsten Fragen:

Wie lange soll der Server online bleiben (nur ein kurzes Projekt zum Testen für iwie 1-3 Monate oder halt länger) und soll der Server später in einen Offiziellen umgewandelt werden?

Und wie aktiv spielen dort die Admins mit?

 

Leider gibt es noch keine gute externe Serverliste wie z.B. bei Rust, wo man all diese Details nachlesen kann bzw. Ingame sehen kann.

 

 

Wir wären ggf. 12-16 Leuten aus 3-4 Tribes die dem Server joinen würden, wenn er ins Muster passt.

 

Gruß

Xergart


----------



## Corrosion (24. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herzlich Willkommen bei der Server-Vorstellung von unserem Ark Server.
Unser Team besteht bereits seit 2 Jahren und wir nennen unser Team auch gerne eine Familie.
Hauptsächlich betreiben wir einen Arma 3 Server der mittlerweile auch sehr bekannt ist in der Szene.
Jetzt haben wir uns entschlossen auch einen Ark Server zu hosten.
Da der Server sehr frisch ist, könnt Ihr uns natürlich auch Vorschläge für Mods & co machen.
Wir würden uns sehr freuen wenn Ihr ein Teil dieser wachsenden Community werdet.


*Regeln*

Keine Beleidigungen oder Mobbing (Chat/Voice).
Strukturen dürfen nur für ihren eigentlichen Zweck benutzt werden! z.b. dürfen Tore nicht als Mauern benutzt werden.
Raids auf Basen sind nur erlaubt, wenn min. 1 Spieler (des betroffenen Tribes oder Base) online ist! Der Raid muss im globalen Chat angekündigt werden! (Diese Regel soll Offlinerides unterbinden, sollte der angegriffene Spieler während dem Raid Offline gehen, muss der Raid nicht abgebrochen werden.
Höhlen und Monolithen (ARKs) dürfen nicht zugebaut werden.
Beim tamen (zähmen) darf weder der Spieler noch der Dino angegriffen werden.
Spieler(welche nicht zum eigenen Tribe gehören) dürfen nicht mit einem Flugsaurier aufgenommen werden und dann aus der Luft fallen gelassen werden um sie zu töten, transporte sind gestattet.
Basen dürfen nicht mehr als nötig zerstört werden um an die Beute zu kommen.
Eine Base sollte nicht länger als 2 Stunden angegriffen werden.
Neulinge dürfen bis Level 40 nicht getötet werden. Sollten Low Spieler andere Spieler angreifen verfällt der Adminschutz.
Der Abwurf von Dinos in einer feindlichen Base, um diese zu trollen ist verboten.


*Homepage: *www.Ruhrpott-Life.de
*Teamspeak:* 151.80.108.36


*Ein paar Daten zu dem Root Server (Läuft nur Ark drauf):*

CPU: i7 4790k
RAM: 32 GB
SSD
Eine starke DDOS Protection
Server Ip: 151.80.109.240:27015


*Daten zum Server:*

Name: Ruhrpott-Life.de PvPve 4xT/3xH/3xXP Longday
3x XP
4x Taming
2,5x Gathering
2x Breeding
80 Slots
Schwierigkeitsgrad: 3.5 (max Dino spawn Level 105)
PvP Zeit von 16 - 0 Uhr
Essen & Trinken Verbrauch um 20% verringert
3rd Person aktiviert
1 1/2 Stunde Tag | 1/2 Stunde Nacht


*Mods*

ReHud
Aku Shima
Pet Cemetery


*How to Connect*

Ihr könnt ganz normal über das Game verbinden und ladet die Mods automatisch herunter oder
unten die Server Anzeige anklicken und schon verbindet er euch (WICHTIG! Game muss geschlossen sein) oder
über Steam -> Anzeige -> Server -> Favoriten -> Server hinzufügen -> 151.80.109.240:27015 -> Diese Adresse zu Favoriten hinzufügen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 ​


----------



## Xergart (24. November 2015)

Hallo Corrosion,

 

vielen Dank für die vielen Vorab Infos.

 

Allerdings hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen:

 

Wie viele Leute / Tribes sind denn in der Primetime (Montag-Freitag 18-23h) so auf dem Server online?

Und wie ist deren Spielerfahrung?

Wie hoch ist das maximal Level der Dinos (Spawnlevel + Tamingbonus + X Bonuslevel) und wie hoch der Chars?

Wie wird verhindert, dass PvP außerhalb der Zeiten durchgeführt wird (speziell Sleeper kills)?

Wie schaut es mit Basen raids /Dinos kills aus (PvP)?

Sind Koords / Player-Location an oder aus?

Drachen-Spawn nur durch Admin oder ganz normal?

 

Bisher haben wir Erfahrungen auf div. offiziellen und privaten Servern (u.a. mit diversen Mods) gemacht.

 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Corrosion (25. November 2015)

Hallo und erst mal vielen dank für dein Interesse.

 

Den Server gibt es erst seit gestern aber momentan gibt es es mit mir Drei Tribes auf dem Server und gestern waren 6 Leute Online.

Das max Spawnlevel auf 105 und der Rest ist Standart.

In den Zeiten von 16 - 0 Uhr schaltet sich der Server automatisch auf PvP und danach wieder auf PvE, das kann man auch ingame verfolgen in dem man "H" gedrückt hält.

Außerhalb der Zeiten ist es also nicht möglich andere Spieler anzugreifen.

Raids und Dino kills sind nicht verboten wenn du das meinst.

Wir wollen aber schon darauf achten dass kleine Tribes nicht direkt von den Großen auseinander genommen werden. (Regeln müssen noch erstellt werden)

Den Drachen gibt es bei uns nicht.

 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir deine Fragen so gut wie möglich beantworten 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal ingame.


----------



## Xergart (25. November 2015)

Ja vielen Dank für die zügigen Antworten :-)

 

Ich habe gestern noch mit den anderen von uns gesprochen und die beiden wichtigste Frage war noch: Wie schaut es mit dem "Dinotransport" aus.

Die Flugsaurier können kleinere Dinos ja greifen und mitnehmen. Je nach Server Einstellung geht dies allerdings nur mit gezähmten, wilden, ist komplett aus bzw. an - Wie schauts bei euch aus?

Und sind die Spielerkoordinaten aktiv oder nur ist eine Orientierung nur mit Kompass und Pylonen möglich?

 

Als "wir" sind 3 Tribes,bestehend aus 2 kleineren, die wir in ARK auf den vorherigen Servern kennengelernt haben und unser eigener.

Unser eigener Tribe besteht aus bis zu 10 Leute, die unterschiedlich regelmäßig und intensiv ARK zocken.

Einige haben bereits 200 Spielstunden voll, einige sind noch unter 10 Stunden.

Aus den anderen beiden Tribes sind einige bereits bei 1000 Spielstunden angekommen.

 

Wir haben gesammelte Spielerfahrungen von den offiziellen Servern, dann die privaten, mit diversen Einstellungen, sowie reinen PvE, PvP (mit Permadeath) und den normal eingestellten.


----------



## Corrosion (25. November 2015)

Der Dinotransport ist bei uns aktiviert und du kannst dich nur anhand der Map und dem Kompass orientieren (Mehr braucht man ja eig. auch nicht)

Also bei uns ist jeder Willkommen, egal ob jemand 10 Std oder 1000 Std auf dem Konto hat.

Wie ist denn so eure Einstellung zum PvP?

 

Wir haben vor ca. einer Woche auf einem Server angefangen und als wir dann erfahren haben dass er bald gewiped wird, haben wir uns entschlossen einen eigenen zu Hosten.

Da wir eh noch ein Root Server hatten der gar nicht ausgelastet war, war das natürlich gar kein Problem.

 

Momentan sind nur zwei Ark Channel bei uns auf dem Teamspeak, dies wird sich aber noch ändern.

Unser Ts Server ist am Anfang auch sehr unübersichtlich da sich Abends bis zu 180 Leute befinden.

 

Ihr seid bei uns aber herzlich willkommen und wir freuen uns natürlich über jeden Zuwachs


----------



## Xergart (25. November 2015)

Bezüglich PvP ist unsere Gruppe noch "ein wenig" gespalten, daher bietet sich euer Server an, da für jeden etwas dabei ist.

Ich werde es mal den anderen so weitergeben und sage mal "Bis bald" ;-)


----------



## Xergart (25. November 2015)

Server Updates gehen hier aufjeden Fall schonmal schnell


----------



## Corrosion (26. November 2015)

Da wir einen automatischen updater haben kündigt er das ingame rechtzeitig an, updatet und startet automatisch wieder.

Hätte man vielleicht noch in die Info mit übernehmen können 

 

//Edit: Es gab gestern nach dem Update anscheinend Probleme auf dem Server zu kommen da die Mods nicht aktualisiert worden sind.

Habe die nun manuell aktualisiert und werde da noch ein Auto Updater bauen.


----------



## Xergart (27. November 2015)

Unser Tester hat uns sein erstes Feedback von den 7 Stunden, die er am 25. & 26.11. auf dem Server verbracht hat und dieses möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.

 

Server Performance: Top, liegt vllt. auch daran, dass noch nicht so mega viele und krasse Gebäude auf dem Server sind.

Autoupdater: eigtl. gut, außer man hat gerade gepatched und der Server macht es erst eine Stunde später (wie am 25.11.) - objektive Meinung

XP & Gathering: Sehr gut, vllt auch etwas zu hoch, wenn man in einer größeren Gruppe spielt, da man sehr schnell alles freigeschaltet hat. Für Solisten allerdings sehr gut.

Taiming & Breeding: noch nicht getestet.

Mitspieler: Naja... Unser Tester (lvl. ~25) wurde von 2x lvl ~60 beim Aufbauen seiner Base gekillt, was ja nicht so schlimm gewesen wäre, wenns nen normaler kill gewesen wäre  *ABER *immerhin wurden ihm die meisten Sachen gelassen, nachdem er wieder an seiner Leiche war.

So ein Verhalten *KANN EVTL*. einige Neulinge vertreiben, die es nicht gewohnt ;-)

 

Mal gucken, was so am Wochenende passiert und ob der Rest von uns auch noch nachrückt^^


----------



## Mürzmaster (6. Dezember 2015)

ARK [GER/ENG] PVPVE TERANTULA ****NEUER SERVER****




Ihr sucht einen neuen und brandfrischen ARK [PvPvE] Server um neu durchzustarten?​ ​Dann seit ihr hier genau richtig!​ ​Servername: *ARK [GER/ENG] PVPVE TERANTUALA*
*ServerIP* für die Steam Favoritenliste: *85.131.174.116:27015*


WAS WIR BIETEN:

- *TS³ Server (ts60.nitrado.net:12600)* (Jeder Tribe der dies wünscht, bekommt einen eigenen Tribechannel)
- PvP-Events mit Belohnungen und vieles mehr... ( wird in einer eigens Angelegten Arena stattfinden)
-Mod: Valhalla


*SERVER REGELN:*


*Verhalten*​- Permanentes Raiden und Belästigen anderer Spieler ist verboten
- Spammen, sexistische Äußerungen, rassistische Äußerungen und Werbung sind verboten
- Das Ausnutzen von Bugs ist verboten

*Kommunikation*

- Beschimpfungen und ständige dumme Bemerkungen sind verboten
- Im Chat wird sich nur auf Deutsch oder Englisch unterhalten

*Bauregeln*​- Das zubauen von Höhleneingängen, sowie das Bauen in Höhlen ist verboten

*Raids*​- Gebt neuen Spielern und Tribes die Möglichkeit sich einzuleben
- Gebt den Gegner die Möglichkeit ihre Basis wieder aufzubauen. Tägliches Raiden derselben Gegner ist verboten
- Das komplette zerstören einer Basis ist verboten
- Das sinnlose töten PASSIVER Dinos ist verboten
- Beim Tamen dürfen die Gegner und der Dino nicht angegriffen werden
- Das töten von Gegnern sowie nicht passiver Tiere ist zu JEDER Tageszeit erlaubt



Die Hauptbasis eines Tribes darf nur geraidet werden, wenn mindesten 2 Leute
dieses Tribes online sind um sich zu verteidigen.. Alle anderen Gebäude
(NICHT HAUPTBASE) dürfen aufgebrochen werden, mit so wenig schaden wie
möglich auch wenn niemand anwesend ist.(Das komplette zerstören ist
untersagt)





*Weitere Informationen*





*SERVEREINSTELLUNGEN*:

Vorerst 32 Slots* (wird aufgestockt, sobald diese erreicht sind)*
2x Schwierigkeitsgrad (Dino lvl 200)
4,0x EXP
4,0x Tamingspeed
3,0x Harvest
0,7x Water Drain
0,7x Food Drain​ ​*Map: Valhalla*​ ​Weitere Einstellungen​PvE: AUS
Hardcore: AUS
Global Voice: AUS
ThirdPerson: An
HUD: AN
Crosshair: AN
Gamma: AUS
Tag länger, Nacht kürzer
Char Transfer AUS​ ​ ​Der *Server läuft 24/7* und wird später zu einem offiziellen.​Sowohl der Spiel als auch der TS Server werden beide privat finanziert, es entstehen *keine Kosten* für die Spieler oder dergleichen ​ ​ ​ ​Falls Fragen bestehen könnt ihr mich gerne auf Steam anschreiben: Inquisitor_Zartuul​ ​ ​ ​Vielleicht bis bald​ ​ ​LG​


----------



## Rammuh (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal hier unseren neuen Server "DE Drachental NEU PVP akt Adm. no Wipe 5T/3H/4XP" vorstellen.

Der Server wurde erst vor kurzem erstellt, somit sind noch so gut wie alle Bauplätze verfügbar.
Server-Wipes wird es nicht geben, solange es das Spiel nicht unabdingbar macht.
Es handelt sich um einen PVP-Server, somit ist PVP grundsätzlich rund um die Uhr erlaub.
Trotzdem sollte ein Raid zum Erbeuten von Loot dienen und nicht der kompletten Zerstörung des "Gegners"/"der gegnerischen Base" dienen.
Neuen Spieler muß die Möglichkeit gegeben werden sich erstmal aufzubauen.
Der Bau in Höhlen (Land/Wasser) ist nicht erlaub und es dürfen keine Metalladern auf Bergen zugebaut werden.

Der Server wird von zwei aktiven Admins mit viel Spielerfahrung verwaltet.
Server IP: 176.57.178.96:7777

Die Einstellungen sind bei uns:
- Taming x 5
- Harvest x 3
- XP x 4
- Breeding x 5

Wir haben einen MOD auf dem Server der es ermöglicht Drachen zu tamen.
Mod: SmallDragon

Gerne könnt ihr bei Fragen direkt auf unserem Server oder auf unseren eigenen TS Server 93.189.25.27:11163 PW: funke vorbeischauen.


----------



## ARKitekt (25. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*http://nibz.eu/*​ 
Grüße, ich möchte mal unseren PvE Event Server vorstellen.

 

Simple Sache, 5x Multiplikator, mehrere aktive Admins, Server Forum, Server TS, letzter Wipe war vor nem Monat.

Das alles ist aber stinklangweilig. 

 

Was aber nicht langweilig ist sind die Events die euch eine verdiente Abwechslung bieten sollen!

 

*PvE Arena*

-Ein oder mehrere Spieler dürfen sich im mele gegen mehrere Wellen an diversen Tieren behaupten!

-Mit Belohnung für die Gladiatoren und Wettbüro für die Zuschauer!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

*PvP Arena*

-Zwei Tribes erklären sich für die Dauer der Arena den Krieg und dürfen diesen in Camelot austragen.

-Alle Teilnehmer starten nackt und müssen Ausrüstung und Waffen vor Ort finden! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

*Auktionen *

-Gute Dinos und wertvolle Gegenstände von gebannten und inaktiven Spielern werden versteigert.

-Gegenstände und Materialien werden "Blind" versteigert (ein riesen großes Ü-Ei für den Käufer)

-Der Erlös geht in die Gewinn Pots der anderen Events

 

*Labyrinth*

>50% Fertig

 

*Raptor Rennen*

>80% Fertig

 

Forum und Zugangsinformationen finden ihr hier.

http://nibz.eu/


----------



## ARKitekt (5. März 2016)

schamloser push : /


----------



## rainguin (6. März 2016)

[align=center]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Herzlich Willkommen auf Rainguin.de's Ark The Center PvE Server*[/align]



[align=center]Serverstart am 05. 03. 2016 19:00 Uhr
Server-IP: 164.132.83.74:27056 (direkt Link)[/align]




[align=center]*Neuspieler Geschenke:*
(Für jeden der sich bis zum 06. 03. 2016 bei einem Admin meldet bekommt folgende Geschenke)
- Metal Hatchat
- Metal Pick
- Pike
- Volle Hide Kleidung

*Serverinformationen:*
Server Name: [PvE] The Center [Mods 2xXP 2xH 4xTame]
Server Admins: Energy, Paradise
Server-IP: 164.132.83.74:27056
Forum: www.Rainguin.de
Server Slots: 70
Charakter, Dino, Item Download/Upload deaktiviert
Third-Person aktiviert
90 Minuten Tag - 30 Minuten Nacht
ClampResourceHarvestDamage AUS (Der Ertrag von Ressourcen ist größer wenn man auf Schaden skillt!)

*Server Rates:*
XP 2x
Havest 2x
Tame 4x
Wilde Dinos Schade 2x
Wlde Dinos Leben 1x
Water & Food Drain 0.8x
Eier Brüten 5x
Baby Dinos aufziehen 10x
Ressourcen respawn 2x

*Server Mods:*
The Center
Planting
Bridge
Small Dragons
Metal with Glass Set
Stairs with Rounded Walls
No Collision Check
Improved Balanced Stacks
Advanced Architectur Mod

*Events:*
In Zukunft wird es einige Events auch mit Preisen geben. Für Anregungen und Wünsche könnt ihr diese einem Admin oder in unserem Forum mitteilen.

[align=center]*Regelwerk:*[/align]

 


Ausnutzen von Bugs sowie das verwenden von modifizierten Clienten ist verboten
Spammen (dauerhaftes schreiben mit Caps sowie Werbung) ist untersagt
Jegliche Rassistische Inhalte (im Chat, Namen, Tribe etc.) sind verboten
Beschimpfungen und dumme Anmerkungen sind verboten
Nicht in der Nähe von Spawns bauen. Caves dürfen bebaut werden, sofern diese keine wichtigen Spawns (Kristalle, Metal, Obsidian etc.) abdecken !!
Die Map steht momentan bei 75%. Sollte etwas in den Caves hinzugefügt werden, müssen diese geräumt werden. Bauen auf eigene Gefahr!!
Keine Strukturen auf wichtigen Spawnpunkten von Ressourcen bauen. Das sinnlose bauen von Strukturen ist untersagt (Strukturen die zeitweise gebaut werden, sind erlaubt)
[/align]

[align=center]English


Spoiler



[align=center]*Welcome to **Rainguin.de&#8217;s Ark The Center PvE Server*[/align]

[align=center]Serverstart on 05.03.2016 at 7 pm
Server-IP: 164.132.83.74:27056 (direct link)
[align=center]*Gifts for new player:*
( only for those who cantact an admin until 06.03.2016 )[/align]
 


Metal Hatchat
Metal Pick
Pike
Full Hide Clothes[/align]
[align=center]*Serverinformation:*
Servername : [PvE] The Center [Mods 2xXP 2xH 4xTame]
Server admins: Energy, Paradise
Server-IP: 164.132.83.74:27056
Forum: www.Rainguin.de
Server slots: 70
Character, dino, item download/upload not activated
Third-Person activated
90 minutes day &#8211; 30 minutes night
ClampResourceHarvestDamage OFF( when you skill damage the harvest increases )
*Server Rates:*
XP 2x
Harvest 2x
Tame 4x
Wild Dino Damage 2x
Wild Dino Life 1x
Water & Food Drain 0.8x
Egg Incubation 5x
Baby Dino Raise 10x
Ressource respawn 2x
*Server Mods:*
The Center
Planting
Bridge
Small Dragons
Metal with Glass Set
Stairs with Rounded Walls
No Collision Check
Improved Balanced Stacks
Advanced Architectur Mod
*Events:*
There will be some events with rewards in the future. Suggestions and wishes can be told to an admin or posted in our forum.
[align=center]*Rules:*[/align]
 


It is forbidden to exploit bugs or use cheats.
Spamming (permanent writing with caps and promotion) is not allowed
Racist contents (in chat, namen, tribe, etc.) are forbidden.
Insults and stupid comments are not allowed.
It is not allowed to build structures close to spawns. It is allowed to build structures in caves as long as there are no important spawns. ( crystal, metal, obsidian etc.) !! At the moment the map is at 75%.
 If something will be added to the caves, they have to be vacated. Build at your own risk!!
It is not allowed to place structures at important spawns of resources. Placing useless structures is forbidden. ( Placing structures temporary is allowed )
[/align]


[/align]


----------



## ARKitekt (12. März 2016)

http://nibz.eu/
Jo, in 2 Wochen switchen wir auf TheCenter!

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=614734500


----------



## ARKitekt (13. März 2016)

planänderung, TheCenter geht shcon heute abend los


----------



## MarioOnRampage (1. März 2018)

*Seid Gegrüßt Arkianer*

				Ihr seid seit langem auf der Suche nach einem neuen Server?

				Ihr habt Lust auf Rollplay aber könnt euch nicht entscheiden...

				Mittelalter , Steampunk , Moderne oder doch lieber Tek-Style?

				Die Qual der Wahl kennen wir zu gut. Daher kann ich voller Stolz berichten das wir ein RP-Server ins Leben gerufen haben der alle diese Elemente in einem guten Konzept vereint hat. 

				 

*Willkommen bei "Projekt Spero"*

Du bist ein Fan von Mittelalter RP dann sind die Silvatas genau richtig für dich! Ein Volk von Menschen das sich der Teschnologie abgewandt hat und in den Wäldern von Spero lebt! 

				Natur und Mittelalter sind dir zu schlicht, du hast gerne das dumpfe Dröhnen von Maschinen im Ohr, die kriegerischen "Vribus" sind genau das richtige für dich. 

				Du brauchst das volle Zukunftsprogramm mit Tek-Rüstung , der Forschungsorientierte Quinta Orden ist immer daran interessiert die neusten technologischen Endtdeckungen zu machen. 

				Keine dieser Fraktionen spricht dir zu? Dann werde ein Outlaw in der Wüste und entscheide dein eigenes Schicksal! 

				 

				Für weitere informationen trete unserer Facebook-Gruppe bei https://www.facebook.com/groups/206404960094780/ und erfahrt mehr zum Server

oder joint am besten gleich direkt und macht euch ein eigenes Bild: 85.14.201.23:7777

 

*Wir sehen uns auf Spero.*

 

 

Servereröffnung Freitag der 02.03.2018 ab 18:00Uhr


----------



## Wingsofanangel (5. März 2018)

Guten Morgen liebe Dino Freunde 
 
Ich habe 2 Server aufgesetzt für Ark (Ragnarok) jeder mit 20 Slots. Einer ist PVPVE 00 - 12 uhr PVE und 12- 24 uhr PVP.
 
Bei dem PVPVE Server gibt es Regeln was PVP angeht, da ich PVP und PVE mischen wollte, um es gerade auch für PVP Anfänger zu erleichtern.
Servreinstellungen: Dino LVL Max 270, Brutzeit 50x EXP 5x, Harvest 5x, Taming 10x, Dinoanzahl 1,5x, Strukturnachwuchs und Respawn 2x, Babywachstun 25x, Prägungsskills 1,15x, Food hölt länger, Leichenverfall nach 1,5h.
Admins halten sich hier Neutral und aus allem raus genauere Regeln ingame über F1.
 
Der Andere Server ist PVP only auch hier gibt es Regeln für Verhalten und Umgang mit anderen Spielern (genaueres ingame über F1).
Servreinstellungen: Dino LVL Max 360, EXP 10x, Harvest 10x, Taming 10x, Dinoanzahl 1,5x, Strukturnachwuchs und Respawn 2x,Babywachstun 25x, Prägungsskills 1,15x, Food hält länger, Leichenverfall nach 1,5h.
Admins Nehmen Aktiv am Spiel teil bleiben Neutral bis wir angegriffen werden.
 
Bei beiden Servern habe ich neue Airdrops erstellt sodass statt der Waffen die Blueprits Droppen die Qualität ist noch immer zufall die Items sind nach wie vor dem Airdrop Lvl angepasst, alle Engramme erlernbar.
 
Mods auf den beiden Servern: S+, Classic Flyers, Giga Unnerfed, MRRad Tools, Automatet Ark (v 1.34), Stack me more sowie WBUI Menü.
 
PVPVE Server Name: EU Server Wings PVP / PVE Server B50, H EXP 5x
 
PVP Server Name: EU Server Wings PVP Server B50, H EXP 10x
 
Viel Spaß beim Jagen


----------



## Argumentation (24. März 2018)

Guten Tag liebe Überlebende,

 

Der Server startet *24.03.2018 um 19:30 Uhr. *

[EU]-[GER][PvP] Crystal-Island-PvP-Speed-Fun


- Mod server
- Map: Crystal-Island
- All x750-1000


Mods:
-ISO: Crystal Isles
-Structures Plus (S+)
-Difficulty 8+
-EZTEK
-Classic Flyers
-EZAce
-Super Spyglass
-Upgrade Station v1.8i
-100k Configurable Stack mod
-Cross Aberration
-Scorched Earth Plus
-Kibble Table
-Reusable Plus
-Ammo Pools (Fixed!)
- 62 Slot Server
- Hardcore = NEIN
- PvPvE = JA
- ThirdPersonCamera = Ja
- Fadenkreuz = Ja
- ARK Downloads = Nein
- Player Location=Ja
- Wilde Dino Max Lvl: 240
- Spieler Max Lvl : 300

Server IP: 84.200.7.29:8396

 

Discord: https://discord.gg/sWeP3Dg

Nächster Wipe: 01.05.2018 vorraussichtlich


----------



## Dieselo117 (16. Dezember 2018)

*ARK Server Ragnarok PVE*
 
Hallo wir sind ein friedlicher Server und wir haben es uns zum Ziel gesetzt das komplette Spiel auch durch zu spielen.
Zu diesen Zweck haben wir einen Cluster-Server der sich von Zeit zu Zeit mal ändern kann wenn gewünscht oder gebraucht, zur Zeit läuft 
TheIsland auf diesem. Der Ragnarok Server bleibt dabei natürlich immer unverändert.
*Datenblatt*
Mods
Small Resource Stacks AB(637517143)

Structures Plus (S+)(731604991)
Einstellungen
XPMultiplier=6
HarvestAmountMultiplier=2
TamingSpeedMultiplier=4
EggHatchSpeedMultiplier=5
BabyMatureSpeedMultiplier=25
 
*SERVER-ID*
Ragnarok= 176.57.160.48:28615
TheIsland= 176.57.171.138:40315
 
Wir freuen uns schon dich auf unserem Server begrüßen zu dürfen.
Mit freundlich Grüßen
Die Notmes


----------



## Nevshatan (5. Januar 2021)

*Ihr sucht noch neue Server wo ihr drauf los arken könnt und Spaß haben?*

 

*Dann.....*

 

Willkommen bei Noobs im Testrausch, dem etwas andern Server!
 
Spürst du im Nacken des Raptors hauch, dann pack dein Zeug und lauf!! XD
 
Was bieten wir?
 
Infos, immer aktuell, bequem über unseren Discord einholen
 
Link: *https://discord.gg/ka27YPcA8v*
 
Gut ausgewählte Mods (5 Mod‘s)
 
Ein offenes Ohr für Vorschläge aus der Community
 
Ein Discord Punkte-System (TCs Auto Reward)
 
*Maps werden nicht gewiped!*
 
Dino Max.-lvl: 300 (Wyvern Max.-lvl: 355)
    (Tek-Dino Max.-lvl:      320)
 
3 Cluster-Maps:
 
- Island
 
- Ragnarok
 
- Crystal Isles


----------

